# Batch simulieren



## Soilder (10. September 2009)

Guten Tag,

in batch gab es doch einen Befehel, wenn man den eingegeben hat wurde die Batch praktisch simuliert, wiees ablaufen würde. Kann mir einer bitte sagen wie der Befehl heißt.
Ich kann einfach nichts mehr dazu finden.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

gruß


----------



## deepthroat (10. September 2009)

Hi.

Soetwas gibt es nicht. Wie sollte das funktionieren wenn das Batch Skript von irgendwelchen Eingaben (z.B. vom Benutzer) abhängt, sollen die auch simuliert werden?!

Kann es sein, das du möchtest, das die Befehle ausgegeben werden, wenn sie ausgeführt werden? Das geht mit

```
@echo on
```

Gruß


----------



## Soilder (11. September 2009)

Nene . 
Ich meine doch das es so etwas gab. Der Befehl hat praktisch bewirkt das die Konsole angezeigt hat, was sie macht, ohne des zumachen . Ich hoffe ich verwechsle hier nichts, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das es Batch war


----------



## deepthroat (11. September 2009)

Soilder hat gesagt.:


> Nene .
> Ich meine doch das es so etwas gab. Der Befehl hat praktisch bewirkt das die Konsole angezeigt hat, was sie macht, ohne des zumachen . Ich hoffe ich verwechsle hier nichts, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das es Batch war


Wie sollte das funktionieren? In Batch kann man beliebige Programme aufrufen und abhängig vom Return-Code einen goto Befehl ausführen. Was sollte nun ein Batch-Simulator an der Stelle tun? Welchen Return-Code hätte das Programm denn zurückgeben? Sollte man da einfach würfeln und irgendein goto wählen? Was ist dann mit Endlosschleifen? Was ist mit Dateien die ein Programm angelegt hätte (wenn es ausgeführt worden wäre) und welche dann vom Batch-Skript verarbeitet wird. Soll der Datei-Inhalt auch simuliert werden? Wie?

Kann es sein, das du "make -n" meinst?

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (11. September 2009)

Ich glaube, dass der Befehl den Befehl eigentlich nicht macht, aber so tut als ob er ausgeführt wird.

Soll im Prinzip wie SteadyState von Microsoft sein. Das speichert alle Änderungen in einer Datei, aber nichts im echten Windows.


(Ob es den Befehl gibt, weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Soilder (11. September 2009)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube, dass der Befehl den Befehl eigentlich nicht macht, aber so tut als ob er ausgeführt wird.
> 
> Soll im Prinzip wie SteadyState von Microsoft sein. Das speichert alle Änderungen in einer Datei, aber nichts im echten Windows.
> 
> ...



Ja sowas mein ich . Aber das ganze Problem ist das ich meine das es so einen Befehl für Batch gab. Aber wie schon gesagt es kann sein das ich hier was verwechsel :-(. Ich schau mich noch ein bisschen um


----------



## ComFreek (11. September 2009)

Also wenn man googelt, findet man nur Programme. Kein Batch-Befehl.

Wenn du den Zweck nennst, können wir vielleicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Soilder (14. September 2009)

Brauch tu ich grad sowas nicht, wollte nur wissen ob ich mich täusche. 
Weil ich meinte es gab da was, aber anscheinend hab ich etwas verwechselt .
Aber thx für die Antworten.

Gruß


----------

